# "R-Stars Last Stand?" -BBB.net tradition



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Although my team has to take the next 2 games, and the Celtics only have to take one, Im confident my team will take this one. I've done this with Detroit fans before so Ill try it again.
> 
> Heres how it goes
> 
> ...


http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27788&forumid=34

It's tradition, lol. But I'm game enough to do it again this year, same rules. I don't know if any other C fans will do it, but I definitly will.

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=89980


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm in.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm Game..


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Sure i'm in, go ahead and add more to the trophey case, as a special stipulation for myself, if we lose i'll wear celtics colors for a month after they're eliminated.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I'm in


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

I'm definetly in for this.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Im in. 

Bringing back "R-Stars Last Stand?" thread is pretty funny. Props Aqua.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

I'm in...........

This is my first "R-star's last stand" bet.......

Hopefully I am around for more in the future......I really like this site........


----------



## pacersrule03 (Jul 23, 2003)

count me in


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

im in!


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I'm in...

Just kidding, but if I was a Celtics fan there would be no way I'd be involved in this. Indiana may just have the easiest matchup in the entire NBA in the first round. No disrespect to Celtics fans.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> I'm in...
> 
> Just kidding, but if I was a Celtics fan there would be no way I'd be involved in this. Indiana may just have the easiest matchup in the entire NBA in the first round. No disrespect to Celtics fans.


Ya, I know, but its about fun.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

Count me in too, I bleed green but if forced to humble myself before the Pacer fans I can at least do so knowing that Larry is running their team  

Who knows, if John Carroll is hit by a bolt of lightning or struck by a train or something and loses his memory, he might accidently let the best players play and who knows what might happen.

Seriously though, I expect we'll see more of the same thing we've seen most of the year and at best will steal a game or two. The Pacers have much more playoff experience and even if you taped his mouth, tied his hands behind his back, and made him communicate with the players via ESP Carlisle could outcoach Carroll.

Good luck to both teams and their fans and I hope that whoever wins this series goes on to represent the East in the finals.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Better start looking for some avatars guys..........


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> Better start looking for some avatars guys..........


[strike]It was fun while it lasted.[/strike]

Edit: I forgot the series wasn't over.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

What do you guys want for our sig..


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Do you like it? I sure as hell don't. 
<----------

Come on someone give me something to put in my sig (trash-talk about how the Pacers own and Celtics--It's part of the deal).


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ill think of something for the sig pretty soon, but as of right now Im blank. Props for being so quick on changing your av's so quick guys.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

I wanted to join this but since the picture I have in my thread is a jinx I am sure Pacer fans don't want that.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

put this in your sig

"the celtics blame their losing on it all, from global warming to moon phases, everything but themselves"


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>naptownpimp</b>!
> put this in your sig
> 
> "the celtics blame their losing on it all, from global warming to moon phases, everything but themselves"


Everyone agree with this? R-Star, do you approve?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> 
> Everyone agree with this? R-Star, do you approve?


I'm for it, but it should also include something like

Jamison Brewer > Paul Pierce


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

How about something like 

"McHale and Bird built winners.....why cant Ainge?"


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I got the last two.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> I got the last two.


That'll work.

I was going to come up with something with you guys being on the Pacers band wagon, but I was a little busy today.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

haha good stuff. It was a nice series and i wish you Boston fans best of luck next season. You have some real nice and classy fans here. It was nice chatting with you guys over the past week or so.

I also wanted to thank the fans for actually being true to their word on the avatar change. This was our (Indiana) first avatar bet since a Miami game which we won and a few Miami fans wern't true to their word on changing their avatars.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> haha good stuff. It was a nice series and i wish you Boston fans best of luck next season. You have some real nice and classy fans here. It was nice chatting with you guys over the past week or so.
> 
> I also wanted to thank the fans for actually being true to their word on the avatar change. This was our (Indiana) first avatar bet since a Miami game which we won and a few Miami fans wern't true to their word on changing their avatars.


It was fun, last year was much better though.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

How about my Link? Also, want me to add Pacer colors to the words I am required to have? BackwoodsBum hasn't changed his yet.

*The Stupidity of a Celtics Fan* :no: :sigh: 

*Jamison Brewer > Paul Pierce*

McHale and Bird built winners.....why can't _Ainge_?


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

Mine's changed now. Sorry I was so slow, my dad's been in the hospital and I haven't been able to get online much the past few days. 

Congratulations to the Pacers and their fans!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BackwoodsBum</b>!
> Mine's changed now. Sorry I was so slow, my dad's been in the hospital and I haven't been able to get online much the past few days.
> 
> Congratulations to the Pacers and their fans!


No problem man. Best wished to your father, I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BackwoodsBum</b>!
> Mine's changed now. Sorry I was so slow, my dad's been in the hospital and I haven't been able to get online much the past few days.


I wish the best for your father. I hope he is doing good.


----------

